# Mahlkonig K30 Vario retailers in the UK



## bnewbie (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone here could recommend a reputable retailer in the UK that sells the Mahlkonig K30 Vario? I note that a couple have the Mahlkonig K30 ES model but I'm really looking for stepless adjustment.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks and regards,

L.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Speak to the team at *Coffee Omega*

Mention you are a forum member as they often offer additional discount too


----------



## bnewbie (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Glenn, I'll give them a call on Monday.

Cheers,

L.


----------

